# feeding my flock



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hey,when i 1st became interested in pigeons i wasnt sure what to feed them,bread cake etc until my daughter said it was not too good for them,so we graduated onto seed,regular birdseed and they loved it,from then it was fatballs/seed from local fruit and veg store,i was in local pet shop yesterday and managed to buy a big bag of pigeon mix,it has maize,sunflower seeds,dried peas and regular seed,as you can guess it is VERY popular!i had a row of eager anticipating little faces dotted round my garden,they have just enjoyed a good feed and are now roosting until 5pm(theyre regular as clockwork)so the stuff i bought seems to be a hit(and resonably priced too!)is this the same stuff fancy/homing/racing pigeons are fed on?
i am lucky,my neighbour is a pigeon fan too and has been for a long time,they go to her too for a feed,she knows most of them and some even sit on her hand.we get great enjoyment from the flock and having these little guys around makes us remember the important things in life.we plan to make more pigeon comforts in the garden,my husband has built a feeding table and secured it onto my back fence and of course we now have a bird bath!any tips on feeding etc would be gratefully recieved,thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tuxedobaby said:


> hey,when i 1st became interested in pigeons i wasnt sure what to feed them,bread cake etc until my daughter said it was not too good for them,so we graduated onto seed,regular birdseed and they loved it,from then it was fatballs/seed from local fruit and veg store,i was in local pet shop yesterday and managed to buy a big bag of pigeon mix,it has maize,sunflower seeds,dried peas and regular seed,as you can guess it is VERY popular!i had a row of eager anticipating little faces dotted round my garden,they have just enjoyed a good feed and are now roosting until 5pm(theyre regular as clockwork)so the stuff i bought seems to be a hit(and resonably priced too!)is this the same stuff fancy/homing/racing pigeons are fed on?
> i am lucky,my neighbour is a pigeon fan too and has been for a long time,they go to her too for a feed,she knows most of them and some even sit on her hand.we get great enjoyment from the flock and having these little guys around makes us remember the important things in life.we plan to make more pigeon comforts in the garden,my husband has built a feeding table and secured it onto my back fence and of course we now have a bird bath!any tips on feeding etc would be gratefully recieved,thanks!


I expect it is the same thing that fanciers feed. We usually can get different mixes for different parts of the year, depending on whether the birds are racing, raising babies or simply sitting in the loft. The corn (maize) is great, especially since I believe cold weather is on it's way? Helps them maintain their body eat. Sounds like you've got a good thing going. Lucky pidgies......


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah they are doing well,i saw soem other mix with berries in it,i may buy some of that for a bit variety


----------

